

Ask HN: Time tracking software recommendations? - j-hernandez

It&#x27;s been a while since I&#x27;ve seen some time tracking recommendations here. I am having to track time across a few projects recently - was previously on a single project full time.<p>I&#x27;m familiar with some of the baked in solutions that come with Freshbooks&#x2F;Basecamp and I&#x27;ve seen Freckle. Just wanted to see if anyone has come across any new players in the space. Looking for something simple - hours worked, project name, task name. CLI interface would be awesome, but not a requirement, especially if there&#x27;s a decent app offering.<p>Any recommendations&#x2F;success stories appreciated.
======
Marry_09
I'd recommend you to give proofhub a go. Very effective tool for managing
projects as well as for tracking time. I'd suggest you to give it a go.
[https://www.proofhub.com](https://www.proofhub.com)

------
gjvc
[https://www.jetbrains.com/youtrack/](https://www.jetbrains.com/youtrack/)

